# Where can I find hot dog relish in Guadalajara area?



## Chuy1951 (Aug 26, 2017)

Seriously...took me some searching to find all beef weiners, they only come in a four pack, but I have yet to find relish anywhere. The Walmarts near me in Zapopan and the Soriana stores in el centro do not carry it. I miss making my good ole American ballpark hot dogs.?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Super Lake in San Antonio between Ajijic AND cHAPALA. did you check Costco? Lots of people here seem happy with what they find there.. I do not know as I do not shop there


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Chuy1951 said:


> Seriously...took me some searching to find all beef weiners, they only come in a four pack, but I have yet to find relish anywhere. The Walmarts near me in Zapopan and the Soriana stores in el centro do not carry it. I miss making my good ole American ballpark hot dogs.?


 Finding all the stuff from back home can be a challenge, like relish, sourdough bread, or an electric toothbrush. Adapting to local conditions and product availability is a big part of being a happy expat, while ones who want everything to be _just like home_ are usually frustrated. Sometimes a good substitute is available, like _pan salado_ for sourdough, and sometimes you just have to pack a supply your next visit home, like battery toothbrushes--- or perhaps jars of relish (got a long shelf life). Often you can invent something to fill the need. I never gave relish a lot of thought, but perhaps you can whip up your own invention: I'd suggest something made of diced mangos, ripe if you want sweet, green for sour, or perhaps something in between.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

perropedorro said:


> Finding all the stuff from back home can be a challenge, like relish, sourdough bread, or an electric toothbrush. Adapting to local conditions and product availability is a big part of being a happy expat, while ones who want everything to be _just like home_ are usually frustrated. Sometimes a good substitute is available, like _pan salado_ for sourdough, and sometimes you just have to pack a supply your next visit home, like battery toothbrushes--- or perhaps jars of relish (got a long shelf life). Often you can invent something to fill the need. I never gave relish a lot of thought, but perhaps you can whip up your own invention: I'd suggest something made of diced mangos, ripe if you want sweet, green for sour, or perhaps something in between.


True, but just as it's unreasonable to expect to find everything "just like home", I think it's also unreasonable to demand that everyone get along completely without imports. It's a balance, and one of the things this forum is good for is getting help to find the few things one really doesn't want to do without. 

I think it's funny that they carry Captain Crunch in the import section at my local Chedraui. Of all the different types of cereal in the US, that is the only one in Chedraui's import section. Captain Crunch is the US's cant-do-without-it cereal. Lol.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

https://www.superama.com.mx/catalog...s-heinz-dulces-en-trozos-375-ml/0060887500211

Here in SLP Chedraui, HEB, Walamrt and Superama have it.

https://www.tiendeo.mx/Tiendas/cuernavaca/superama

Costco always has in stock Kirkland Brand all beef 8 inch long very tasty hotdogs in 4 lb. packages. The ones they sell at their food window for $30.00 pesos with a refesco with a refill.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I could be wrong but I think Walmart also owns Sams and Superama.
Costco has some sort of relationship with Mega (Commercial).

We buy specific stuff at each.

Walmart has the best price on something we only want one of. 
Sometimes Sams is so cheap on something - like my Gillete shave cream - that I think they make a mistake in pricing it. I also buy my Tequila at Sams.
Superama has stuff like the hard to find spices my wife looks for.
We get our fruits/vegetables at Mega. They are in the same complex as Costco.
We get a lot of our meats at Costco. Costco has the best prices on a lot of stuff - but you have to buy a lot of it - like ketchup or cranberry juice - they come in twos.

I am not a fan of relish, but if I was looking for it I would first look at Sams. They have a section (near the bakery) which has stuff like sauerkraut, horseradish, dill pickles. Sams also has the cottage cheese and cheddar cheese we like.

We also buy our hot dogs from Costco - but we opt for the smaller Kirkland dogs. There are enough in the package that we freeze them and they last maybe a year.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Chedraui in Morelia has an amazing assortment of NOB delights. I bought some very nice kosher style dill pickles there. When I read the label, I was surprised that they were made in India. I wouldn't be surprised if they carried hot dog relish. You gotta search the nooks and crannies because sometimes stuff is mis-shelved. (At least in the Chedraui La Huerta.)


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

perropedorro said:


> Finding all the stuff from back home can be a challenge, like relish, sourdough bread, or an electric toothbrush. Adapting to local conditions and product availability is a big part of being a happy expat, while ones who want everything to be _just like home_ are usually frustrated. Sometimes a good substitute is available, like _pan salado_ for sourdough, and sometimes you just have to pack a supply your next visit home, like battery toothbrushes--- or perhaps jars of relish (got a long shelf life). Often you can invent something to fill the need. I never gave relish a lot of thought, but perhaps you can whip up your own invention: I'd suggest something made of diced mangos, ripe if you want sweet, green for sour, or perhaps something in between.


I've actually seen battery powered toothbrushes in lots of places. However, they don't stock replacement heads, surprise, surprise.


----------

